# binnenlizenzen



## rob (18. Februar 2005)

hallo boardies!
ich fahre in kürze mit einigen freunden nach norge.
wir werden gemütlich über das land fahren und bei schönen plätzen an flüssen übernachten und mit der fliege fischen.
später gehts dann noch eine woche an die see.
jetzt meine frage.wie sieht es mit den lizenzen in norwegen für flüsse und seen aus?
gefischt wird nicht auf lachs,aber auf alles andere was so in den süsswasserln auf die fliege beisst.
gibt es da reviere oder gilt das für alle flüsse und seen,was kostet so eine lizenz und brauch ich überhaupt eine wenn es nicht auf lachs geh?
vielen dank und lg aus wien
rob


----------



## BrassenHelge (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: binnenlizenzen*

Moin,
einen Angelschein benötigt man in Norwegen ab dem 16 Lebensjahr. Der kostet glaube ich so 160NKR inkl Bearbeitungsgebühr ( glaube ich ??!?! ) den gibt bei den Postämtern. Dazu kommt dann noch für viele Flüsse eine Tages- oder Wochenkarte, in einigen Seen ist das Angeln auch frei. Beispielsweise in Südnorwegen habe ich oft im Mandalselva auf Lachse und Meerforellen geangelt ( zu den anderen Fischen kann ich leider nichts sagen) .  Preise findest Du hier: http://www.mandalselva.no/mainDesign.asp?aid=4557&gid=2621 
Unter dem Link findest Du auch andere Preise für Flüsse in der Südregion.
Die Karten für die Flüsse bekommt man in Norwegen nicht nur in Angelfachgeschäften, sondern auch oft an Tankstellen oder auf Campingplätzen.
Ich kann Dir dort nur zum Lachsangeln raten, da man dort mit ziemlicher Sicherheit welche fängt, wenn auch meist kleinere. 
Ich hoffe, daß ich Dir etwas geholfen habe.
Gruß Henning


----------



## rob (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: binnenlizenzen*

vielen dank für die info!
ich habe gehört,das angeblich seit neuestem das angeln in norge in allen seen und flüssen frei ist.
bis auf den lachs.wenn du den beangelst brauchst du lizenzen.
mich würde interessiern ob das richtig ist.
lg rob


----------



## rob (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: binnenlizenzen*

ohhhh weiss keiner mehr bescheid?
lg rob


----------



## havkat (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: binnenlizenzen*

Moin rob!

In Norg liegen viele (die meisten?) Fischrechte in privater Hand (Grundeigentümer), bei Clubs oder sind lang/kurzfristig verpachtet.

An Konzerne, Firmen oder gut betuchte Privats. 

Flüsse, nicht nur Lachsflüsse, sind meistens in Zonen der einzelnen Fischrechte eingeteilt.
Kannste oft gut an den Schildern in Fischform ablesen. 

Im Zweifelsfalle erst fragen, dann fischen oder lieber sein lassen, wenn keine klare Info zu bekommen ist.
Man soll schon das eine oder andere Bäuerlein, laut schimpfend und die Doppelläufige schwingend, die Hangwiese runterflitzen gesehen haben. 

Wie schon geschrieben, sind Tankstellen ein guter Infopool und oft eine Lizenzausgabestelle.
Campingplätze haben sehr oft eigene Fischrechte.
Landwirte besitzen oft echte Sahnestrecken, da das Ufer zu ihrem Grund und Boden gehört.

Die sind aber leider sehr oft verpachtet.  

Hab hier noch zwei Links rumliegen, die dem Ösi vielleicht ´n büschn weiterhelfen. 

Klick 

Klack


----------



## Seehaeschen (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: binnenlizenzen*

Geh mal zu www.dirnat.no u. klick rechts nyhet - elektr. betaling av fiskavgift an, da stehen die aktuellen Preise u. was du sonst noch wissen willst. 
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## fluefiske (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: binnenlizenzen*

Hallo !
Seit vorigem Jahr brauchst du keine staatliche Abgabe mehr zu entrichten,wenn du nicht auf Lachs und Meerforelle fischst.Ich habe bisher nur erlebt,daß Lachs-und Meerforellenflüsse streckenweise zu befischen sind.Diese Strecken gehören oft den angrenzenden Bauern,die auch Karten ausstellen,zu erkennen am Holzfisch an der Strasse.Für die gleichen Strecken bekommst du auch Karten oft von Intersport,G-Sport,Campingplätzen,Tankstellen oder auch Supermärkten und natürlich Touristbüro.
Die anderen großen Flüsse sind zwar auch unterteilt,aber diese Abschnitte sind oft 50+ km lang,mit Neben - oder Quellflüssen,die manchmal auch ca.30m breit sind,hast du nicht selten 200 Fließ-Km zum befischen.Dazu manchmal noch 200 Seen.Das alles mit einer Karte für 15 € die Woche.Es gibt sogar 2 Gebiete weiter im Norden,da kannst du mit einer Karte 50 000 ( kein Schreibfehler ) Seen befischen.Werfen,bis der Notarzt kommt.
Am besten im Touristbüro nachfragen,"da wirst du geholfen".Laß mal hören,wann ihr fährt und welche Route ihr euch ausgedacht habt,vielleicht habe ich noch ein Tip.

Gruß Erich


----------



## trond (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: binnenlizenzen*

Ich wuerde dir etwas ueber Sørlandet sagen. Ich weiss nicht wo du hin møchtest. 

Fuer viele hier beginnt Suednorwegen erst ab Karmøy. Ich meinte den Bereich suedlich von Karmøy.


----------



## Jo (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: binnenlizenzen*

Servus rob,

wenn Ihr in verschiedenen Gebieten unerwegs seit, besorg Dir das Buch
"Angeln in Norwegen" von Nortabooks.
Darin sind u. a. auch die Süßwasser-Angelmöglichkeiten aller Fylke von Vest-Agder ganz im Süden bis hoch in die Finnmark recht gut dargestellt. 

Welche Fische  zu fangen sind, Preise der Angelscheine und wo man sie kaufen kann, Anfahrtswege zu den Gewässern, Angelzeiten, welches Kartenmaterial man braucht und  vieles mehr wird da beschrieben.

Ich habe die 1994 erschienene Ausgabe......da sind sicher einige Infos veraltet.....aber im Februar 05 soll es wohl eine neue .......hoffentlich aktualisierte.....Auflage geben. Guckst Du hier

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Kunze (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: binnenlizenzen*

Hallo rob!

Auch mal hier klicken.

Geh wenn du auf den einzelnen Seiten bist ruhig mal in die Linksammlungen.

Genau dort sind oft die wichtigsten Infos... #h


----------



## rob (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: binnenlizenzen*

mensch danke euch!!!
das sind alles top infos!hilft mir schon sehr viel weiter!
@trond:wir werden unsere reise in südnorwegen beginnen.da hab ich schon wunderschöne flüsse auf der karte entdecken können die alle im süden münden.
möchte gerne genau an diesen flüsse etwas stromauf beginnen.danach geht es weiter richtung norden,von fluss zu fluss bis auf höhe smöla und dann links bis auf smöla
also wenn du tips für die südlichen flüsse und seen in deinem gebiet hast,würd ich mich sehr freuen!
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Matzinger (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: binnenlizenzen*

Moin Rob.

Eine schöne Strecke zum Forellen und Saiblingangeln ist die Otra ab Evje.
Kannst ja mal in mein Profil gehen und meinen Reisebericht anklicken.
Ein bißchen ist auch was über das Lachsangeln drin.

Gruß

Matzinger


----------



## rob (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: binnenlizenzen*

danke dir!werd mir deinen bericht gleich durchlesen!die otra hab ich ja auch anvisiert.
lg rob


----------



## trond (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: binnenlizenzen*

Hei Rob,

ich schreibe einiges mal auf und schick es dir. Es dauert wohl eine Woche noch. Ich habe sehr viel fuer die Schule zu machen. Auch wenn jetzt Ferien sind. Ich melde mich bei dir.


----------



## rob (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: binnenlizenzen*

vielen dank! und gutes gelingen in der schule!
lg rob


----------



## Matzinger (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: binnenlizenzen*

Moin Rob.

Ich hoffe, daß Dich mein Bericht ein bißchen weitergebracht hat ?

Tight lines.

Matzinger


----------



## gismowolf (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: binnenlizenzen*

Servus rob!
Hier einige links zum Fischen in Norge für Binnengewässer und auch am Meer.
http://www.fishbooking.com/indexd.html

http://www.fiskeridir.no/english/pages/news/fishing/german.html
Dazu ein Routenplaner:
http://www.visveg.no/norguide/
und das Wörterbuch dazu:
http://www.heinzelnisse.info/

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## gismowolf (1. März 2005)

*AW: binnenlizenzen*

Und noch einen interessanten link hab ich gefunden!!
http://www.norwegen-freunde.com/jens/angeln/bjerkreim10.html


----------



## rob (1. März 2005)

*AW: binnenlizenzen*

super!mittlerweile haben wir ja schon fast zu viele infos.
danke nochmal an alle!habt uns sehr geholfen!lg rob


----------

